# Need help installing belts on snowblower attachment while on tractor



## DrKoraf (Mar 11, 2019)

Howdy all! I just picked up a sweet 1997 Craftsman 25HP (Kohler V-Twin) tractor (with only 83 hours on it for $800) with a 46" snow blower attachment on it (see attached pic) and noticed that the v-belt driving the auger/impeller has some cracks in it and needs replacing. 

I really don't want to take the snow blower attachment off of the tractor if I can avoid it so has anyone figured out how to replace the belts (either traction, auger or both) while the snow blower is still attached to the tractor...and if so, how did you do it? Any tips or videos of same would be GREATLY appreciated. I can't believe I'm the first or only person to want to do this but a thorough search of the internet has turned up nothing on the subject. Help?!


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

DrKoraf said:


> Howdy all! I just picked up a sweet 1997 Craftsman 25HP (Kohler V-Twin) tractor (with only 83 hours on it for $800) with a 46" snow blower attachment on it (see attached pic) and noticed that the v-belt driving the auger/impeller has some cracks in it and needs replacing.
> 
> I really don't want to take the snow blower attachment off of the tractor if I can avoid it so has anyone figured out how to replace the belts (either traction, auger or both) while the snow blower is still attached to the tractor...and if so, how did you do it? Any tips or videos of same would be GREATLY appreciated. I can't believe I'm the first or only person to want to do this but a thorough search of the internet has turned up nothing on the subject. Help?!
> View attachment 43899


I put belt on blower first then run it back to pto, 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

